# Anybody ever bought wood from



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Found this site while searching the net. Hoping someone can give me some feedback. Here's the link http://jnfirewood.com/index.cfm/pageid/1

I'm always looking for a reliable source with decent prices. Thanks


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, never been to that site before when I have searched. Nice selection. Have never ordered form them but also interested if  other people have.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

And the search goes on...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bump...Bump... Bump


----------



## crockadale (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't used them either but their prices are better than what I paid from an other site. I will try and use wood from other regions that I can't get locally, thus I need to order. I'll be watching this thread also.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 14, 2008)

prices look real good....i might have to give it a shot.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 14, 2008)

Smokeys my Pet ordered a bunch of wood... but i dont know where he ordered it from...seams that cabinet shops sell there little cut ends...  he got some nice cherry... and others....


----------

